# Ice fishing auger with extra set of blades.



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I think the brand is Mora but I’m not completely sure. I haven’t ice fished in years and I’m trying to clean up our basement. It’s beat up a little bit but nothing is broken/works fine. One set of blades seems pretty sharp; the other set needs to be sharpened.

PM me with questions or offers.

$30 obo. 
Cash or Venmo only
No returns
No shipping. Will meet at Dublin Police Dept to complete transaction. Item is located in Dublin, OH (Franklin Co)




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk hi


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Price reduced to $25 obo

Bump#1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I've been thinking about giving the ice fishing game a try and don't think I would ever find an auger any cheaper, so I may be interested in this. What size is it?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Good question- forgot to include that info. It’s a 7” auger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Sending a PM


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Item has been sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

It was good to meet you, bman. Thank you and OGF. Hopefully I'll get some use out of it.


----------

